

Eduardo Saverin Finally Opens Up - mirceagoia
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andersonantunes/2012/05/27/eduardo-saverin-finally-opens-up-no-hard-feelings-between-me-and-mark-zuckerberg/

======
mirceagoia
I was surprised to see that he has Romanian roots (his grandfather was a
Romanian Jew).

